# UBER NOT ACCEPTING MY DRIVER'S LICENSE



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

My driver's license has been on file for 3 years. Then I get a message saying there is something wrong, so I log on and it says it is missing. I upload a new copy and it says there is something wrong with it and for me to upload a new copy. I've tried new copies of my CDL and the same result. I think Uber changed it's 'scanning' software and it doesn't always work.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Take a picture of it in camera mode. Then go to partners. Uber.com and upload the file that way it seems the read the file better


----------



## ShaheedMalik (May 1, 2020)

Same thing happened to me. I got deactivated because of it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Been a few complaints here about this issue lately.

I did mine online last week without any problem though. Took a picture with my Android, uploaded it, and it took an hour for approval.


----------



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

Customer service seems to be in a foreign country, always get people with very thick accents. Last one told me that scanned DLs were not acceptable.



W00dbutcher said:


> Take a picture of it in camera mode. Then go to partners. Uber.com and upload the file that way it seems the read the file better


what is 'partners'


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uberyly said:


> Customer service seems to be in a foreign country, always get people with very thick accents. Last one told me that scanned DLs were not acceptable.
> 
> 
> what is 'partners'


partners(dot)uber(dot)com


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I had a difficult time submitting my inspectIon form from the app’s photo process. Took the pic, saved it then submitted from existing photos. Worked!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Partners.Uber.Com


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberyly said:


> I think Uber changed it's 'scanning' software and it doesn't always work.


Uber's "scamming" always manages to work flawlessly though. &#128513;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uberyly said:


> Last one told me that scanned DLs were not acceptable.


Scanned documents or letters were never acceptable. I've been driving since 2018.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Going to tell you what I have told every other "driver" that have experienced this. It is a hint from the big guy, move on and be thankful


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Smell My Finger said:


> Going to tell you what I have told every other "driver" that have experienced this. It is a hint from the big guy, move on and be thankful


Take a picture from your phone save it to your files go to the website Partners.Uber.com and upload your file there. The in apt scanning of documents and pictures sucks and has the tendency of not working.

Don't read whatever I post on this and take it as the truth. Some people are just being jackasses.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Been a few complaints here about this issue lately.
> 
> I did mine online last week without any problem though. Took a picture with my Android, uploaded it, and it took an hour for approval.


Several reports on the LA/OC forum about this. Software change? Maybe a new glitch? Another hack?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tier three support:
Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Uber kept rejected my license at least 5 times . I gave up & don't drive for them . Glad i did because Instacart pays twice as good without all the added mileage and now i am not dealing with all those horrible passengers .


----------



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Scanned documents or letters were never acceptable. I've been driving since 2018.


all my docs were all scanned, this problem is new for me. My CDL was scanned in about 3 years ago with no issues. My last upload was pending for over a day and then it was accepted, I suspect somebody actually looked at it.



Juggalo9er said:


> Tier three support:
> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app?


It is not the app, something changed at UBER and I suspect it was the software that scanned the image. Which is probably why my CDL suddenly disappeared after 3 years.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberyly said:


> all my docs were all scanned, this problem is new for me. My CDL was scanned in about 3 years ago with no issues. My last upload was pending for over a day and then it was accepted, I suspect somebody actually looked at it.
> 
> 
> It is not the app, something changed at UBER and I suspect it was the software that scanned the image. Which is probably why my CDL suddenly disappeared after 3 years.


Please uninstall the app and reinstall, report back with future issues


----------

